# How venomous are Orthochirus spp.



## Frederic S. (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello,

could you tell me how venomous Orthochirus spp. are because I like this species very much but I m afraid of very venomous animals.

Fred


----------



## Nungunugu (Oct 3, 2008)

Not really venomous. I don't think they could harm you.


----------



## ~Androctonus~ (Oct 3, 2008)

i stung by O.scrobiculosus negebensis, that's HURTS, but there are no long range effects. can't kill or do any damage, expect the pain.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Oct 3, 2008)

Orthochirus spp venom seems to be studied in a major way. It is Buthidae not one that will generally be considered too dangerous (with the exception of scrobiculosus) but some others are said to have a strong venom and to be VERY painful and still others are said to have very mild venom. Still once again as with other scorpion venom that caution should be weight based (higher weight of person less potential danger ex. child size vs. adult size). So no real answer for the spp as a whole. I hope one of our experts might chime in if they know what is so interesting about this species venom that so many studies are/have been done on it, what I have read seems to be beyond my level of chemistry understanding, It has an inhibitor of volt gated K+ channels but I am not sure what that means to scientists IRL. I will keep reading and see if I find an abstract that is simple enough for my poor brain lol :wall: :wall: .
Rev


----------



## Frederic S. (Oct 3, 2008)

Hm it sucks that there is no sure answer for that question.
I like the habitus of this animals very much and was very happy when I first heard that they are not dangerous.

I would like to buy Orthochirus innesi, any special information on the venom of this species.
But the problem is that you can t be sure if it is really innesi.

Thanks

Fred


----------



## reverendsterlin (Oct 3, 2008)

I checked it's LD50 (2.67) and it is about equal to Centruroides gracilis (2.7) so falling right between a honey bee (2.8) and a paper wasp (2.4). It will hurt a bit and might make a joint stiff but should be fine within a few hours to a couple of day lol.
Rev


----------



## Frederic S. (Oct 3, 2008)

This is some thing I never undestood.
I think it s funny to here that a scorpion is very venomous and that the sting is very painful but on a scala it s below an honey bee s venom.
Where do you live?Do you have killer bees or something like that because when i was stung by a bee it nether was so terrible how I would think of the description.

But thank you very much for your efforts.
So I can calm down regarding this species because I think it s such an wonderful animal and I mustn t be afraid that it would kill me if I make a mistake.

Do you know if the species of India are available because I found some fotos of other Orthochirus that are very interesting too.

Sincerelly

Fred


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 3, 2008)

Frederic S. said:


> Hello,
> 
> could you tell me how venomous Orthochirus spp. are because I like this species very much but I m afraid of very venomous animals.
> 
> Fred


All scorpions are venomous


----------



## Frederic S. (Oct 4, 2008)

....and it s because of this that I have asked *how* venomous they are and not *if* they are venomous!


----------



## toolrick (Oct 7, 2008)

reverendsterlin said:


> I checked it's LD50 (2.67) and it is about equal to Centruroides gracilis (2.7) so falling right between a honey bee (2.8) and a paper wasp (2.4). It will hurt a bit and might make a joint stiff but should be fine within a few hours to a couple of day lol.
> Rev


Again, if you are going to talk on how venomous is a scorpion to humans, it alll depends on how each person could react to the venom. The Centruroides Glacilis you are dealing with more than likely should be from Florida, because here in Colombia we do have those scorpions and they give a very painful sting. Many people have to go to the hospital for the sting and many even last for weeks in bed with feeber. There is no point on talking about the subject unless you are finding out for themselves if a scorp can give you a very painful sting.

Ricardo


----------



## Xaranx (Oct 7, 2008)

toolrick said:


> There is no point on talking about the subject unless you are finding out for themselves if a scorp can give you a very painful sting.
> 
> Ricardo


There's plenty of things to talk about, there are sting reports for most scorpions available here and elsewhere, LD50 information, statistical analysis on sting effects/death ratios, temeprament of the species, etc.  

And most of the C. gracilis in the states are indeed from Florida.


----------



## Aztek (Oct 7, 2008)

Wouldn't it be better to put how toxic?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Oct 7, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> All scorpions are venomous





Frederic S. said:


> ....and it s because of this that I have asked *how* venomous they are and not *if* they are venomous!





Frederic S. said:


> I m afraid of very venomous animals.
> 
> Fred


Venom varies a P. imp can be dealier if you are allergic


----------

